# Welche Strecke wieviel Höhenmeter?



## hota666 (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 
bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Und zwar liest man ja immer mal irgendwelche Tourenbeschreibungen wo am Ende Länge und Höhenmeter angegeben sind.
Die Länge einzuschätzen ist kein Problem, da ich einen Tacho besitze und weiß wieviel km ich am Stück runterreißen kann.
Mein Problem sind aber die Höhenmeter. Da ich kein Höhenmetermessgerät besitze kann ich nicht genau abschätzen ob entsprechende Tour für mich geeignet ist.
Nun kommt ihr ins Spiel 
Um ungefähr abschätzen zu können was wieviel Höhenmeter sind und ich öfters im Koblenzer Stadtwald unterwegs bitte ich euch mal zu posten welche Strecke, wieviel Höhenmeter entsprechen. Zum Beispiel die Strecke: 

Koblenz/City-->Remstecken
oder 
Koblenz/City-->Rittersturz
oder
Koblenz/city-->Waldesch

Müssen keine hundertprozent genauen Angaben sein, nur das ich das wie gesagt ungefähr einschaätzen kann.
Im vorraus schonmal vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## fissenid (4. Juli 2006)

HallO!

ich komme zwar nicht aus der Region, habe aber ein tolles Programm... das MagicMaps 3D hilft bei der Höhenmeterermittlung.

z.b. Koblenz City - Rittersturz - Lichte Eichen - Remstecken 200hm (steigend)

Koblenz City - Rittersturz - Lichte Eichen - Römerstr.- Bäckerkreuzchen - Merkurtempel - Waldesch 350 hm (steigend)

Ich selber komme aus dem Raum Trier. Ab Montag bin ich aber für 5 Tage in Koblenz auf einer Schulung... natürlich mit Rad. Möchte ein paar Trainingskilometer für meinen AlpenX zurücklegen. Richtung Bad Ems, Neuhäusel......

gruß

Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skytalker (4. Juli 2006)

ALso wieviel Höhenmeter kommt ja immer auf den Weg drauf wie man hinfährt, laut meiner Karte für Laufstrecken im Stadtwald liegen die Sachen auf folgenden Höhen:

Remstecken ~275m
Waldesch ~263m-326m (Je nachdem wo in Waldesch)
Rittersturtz ~166m


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. Juli 2006)

Ist das ein Freeware Programm?


----------



## Skytalker (4. Juli 2006)

Ne die Magic Maps 3D Karten kosten glaube ich 40-50 euro pro Bundesland soweit ich weiss.


----------



## hota666 (5. Juli 2006)

Danke für eure Antworten, 
jetzt kann ich das alles ein wenig besser abschätzen.
Werd mir wohl mal das MagicMaps 3D besorgen.
Ist das Programm kompliziert zu bedienen oder eher einfach gestrickt? Was kann man alles damit machen?


----------



## fissenid (5. Juli 2006)

halL!O

also das Programm an sich ist einfach zu bedienen! Du kannst dír alle Karten zB Rheinland-Pfalz / Saarland in 3d und 2D anzeigen lassen. In den 2 D Karten kannst du dann deine Touren planen und anschließend das Höhenprofil anschauen. Man kann die Daten der Ciclo HAC4 einlesen, habt eine GPS Schnittstelle..... recht umfangreiches Programm

guckst du hier: www.magicmaps.de

Bis dann!

gruß
Dominik


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. Juli 2006)

Das ist ja ein richtig geiles Programm. 

Sind da so gut wie alle Mountainbike-Wege inklusiver diverser Singletrials enthalten und das muss man sich dann einfach ausdrucken oder auf ein GPS spielen???

Gruß
Sebastian


----------

